

 Adam D'Angelo, former Facebook CTO starts new company: Alma Networks - prakash
http://www.alma-networks.com/jobs/

======
pj
_We're working on building a community-generated database of the trusted
information that interests people most._

Well that narrows it down...

------
hendler
The other engineer, CCheever has been with Facebook since near the beginning.
His blog is pretty interesting too:

<http://www.ccheever.com/blog/>

~~~
boundlessdreamz
Thanks for the link. His blog documents the facebook platform better than
facebook wiki!

------
GeneralMaximus
> Familiarity with functional or declarative programming languages (OCaml,
> Erlang) a plus

Now _that_ seems interesting.

------
zackattack
This guy silver medaled the USACO (CS olympiad for HS students) when I was in
high school. He is a smart dude and I readily join his company if I had the
prerequisite tech skills.

~~~
prakash
Who won gold, and where is that person now?

~~~
jgrahamc
<http://www.uwp.edu/sws/usaco/2002/usaco2002.htm>

Gold: Tiankai Liu

<http://www.imo-official.org/participant_r.aspx?id=6446>

[http://www.exeter.edu/news_and_events/publications/winter_04...](http://www.exeter.edu/news_and_events/publications/winter_04/table_talk.pdf)

